# Những loại thực phẩm trẻ đang uống sữa thì không nên ăn cùng kẻo nguy hại sức khoẻ



## mai lan (29/4/18)

*Uống nước cam, ăn cháo… cùng lúc khi uống sữa đều không tăng giá trị dinh dưỡng mà còn làm hại sức khỏe của trẻ.*
Sữa là nguồn dinh dưỡng cần thiết và quan trọng đối với trẻ nhỏ. Muốn con phát triển khỏe mạnh và thông minh, mẹ có xu hướng cho con ăn càng nhiều càng tốt. Đặc biệt, một số thực phẩm còn được chuộng kết hợp với sữa nhằm giúp trẻ lạ miệng, ăn ngon.
Tuy nhiên, theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng việc làm này không những làm mất chất dinh dưỡng trong sữa mà có thể gây phản tác dụng, thậm chí là có thể tạo ra chất độc gây hại cho cơ thể.

*Dưới đây là những thực phẩm mẹ cần tránh để con ăn cùng lúc hoặc ngay sau khi uống sữa:*

*1. SỮA + CAM*

*

*
_Không cho trẻ ăn cam và các loại trái cây có tính axit khoảng 1 giờ trước và sau khi uống sữa. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Sữa rất giàu protein, vitamin B2 trong khi cam lại dồi dào vitamin C. Khi kết hợp 2 thực phẩm này với nhau, protein trong sữa có thể phản ứng với axit trong cam gây nên quá trình oxy hóa.

Phản ứng này khiến hệ tiêu hóa của bé bị ảnh hưởng, không hấp thụ được tối đa chất dinh dưỡng trong sữa. Ngoài cam, tất cả các loại trái cây có chứa yếu tố axit (chanh, quất, bưởi,…) cũng đều không nên kết hợp cùng sữa.

*2. SỮA + CHÁO*

_

_
_Kết hợp sữa và cháo là sai lầm phổ biến khi cho trẻ ăn. (Ảnh minh họa)_​Kết hợp cháo và sữa là sai lầm thường mắc ở với các bậc phụ huynh. Cách làm này không mang lại lợi ích bởi sữa có chứa vitamin A, còn cháo chủ yếu là tinh bột, trong đó chất xúc tác lipoxygenase sẽ phá hỏng vitamin A.

Duy trì trong thời gian dài, trẻ có nguy cơ thiếu vitamin A , sức đề kháng kém dễ bị bệnh hoặc trí não chậm phát triển.

*3. SỮA + NẤM KIM*



​
Nếu có ý định chế biến món ăn với nguyên liệu là nấm kim, mẹ đừng cho bé ăn cùng lúc hoặc ngay sau khi uống sữa. Bởi nấm kim chứa flammutoxin, một loại protein cytolytic và cardiotoxic gây bất lợi cho hệ tiêu hóa dẫn tới tình trạng khó tiêu.

*4. SỮA + NƯỚC TRÁI CÂY*

_

_
_Sữa và nước trái cây không tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Trên thực tế, 80% protein trong sữa là casein. Nếu kết hợp sữa cùng nước trái cây, một số lượng lớn casein sẽ tích lại và kết tủa trong cơ thể bé, gây khó khăn cho việc tiêu hóa và hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng.

*5. SỮA + THUỐC*

Ngoài sai lầm cho đường vào thuốc để bớt vị đắng, mẹ đừng bao giờ kết hợp sữa khi muốn trẻ uống dễ dàng. Điều này ảnh hưởng tới khả năng hấp thuốc của cơ thể.

Nguyên nhân là do sữa rất dễ tạo thành một lớp màng mỏng trên bề mặt của thuốc. Thành phần canxi, magie cùng nhiều khoáng chất khác trong sữa tạo phản ứng hóa học với các chất trong thuốc, tạo thành chất không bão hòa trong nước.

_Lưu ý:_ Bố mẹ không nên cho trẻ uống sữa khoảng 1 giờ trước hoặc sau khi uống thuốc.

*6. SỮA + RAU DỀN, SÚP LƠ, TỎI TÂY*



​
Tỏi tây, súp lơ, rau dền… là những loại rau rất giàu axit oxalic. Tuy nhiên, chất axit oxalic ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sự hấp thu canxi có trong sữa không tốt cho cơ thể của trẻ.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

